# Pastel Mint Marble Spawn Thread: I'm gonna have babies!



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

My second spawn of the season is underway!
I introduced the pair yesterday and I got a spawn this afternoon... so exciting! There was no fin damage except on the female her anal fin is a little blown but I'm sure is from all the erratic swimming... it will surely be healed by tomorrow.
Daddy is now tending to the nest. This spawn is not as big as my previous one but still probably over 50 eggs.
Both fish I got from Karen (duh!) and are stunning!
Eventhough I already used this female for my previous spawn and have many ladies in waiting, I couldn't pass up breeding her to this guy as they complement eachother's coloring so much... so romantic :roll:
To top off my day, I got awesome cultures from Sherolyn (BasementBettas) !!
The female is in my avatar and the male below...


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

VERY nice! Can't wait till the fry hatch and you post pictures!


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

SO EXCITING! Is that the male I was going after  Lol beautiful fish and I'm excited to see how the spawn progresses!


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Sweeda: I will definitely post pics... even if they aren't that good. My camera is really bad for taking pictures of fish.

Monroe: I know... You were one tough competitor! 
I just couldn't let him go because I already had the perfect female for him.
Thank you!


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

vilmarisv said:


> Monroe: I know... You were one tough competitor!
> I just couldn't let him go because I already had the perfect female for him.
> Thank you!


Man I feel awfully bad for raising your price so much! Had I known it was another forum member I wouldn't have fought for him! I don't like to bid against forum members  Well forum members that are established breeders... if someone with horrible breeding experience was trying to get him, then ya I would go nuts lol.


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

It's just made the auction exciting... and he's well worth it! I'm pretty stubborn when I'm determined to get a fish. He's such a charming boy!
I try not to bid against forum members but I don't know many of their AB names so that's no help. It wasn't until you posted on the same thread I did that I saw your signature and made the connection. 
How's your gorgeous pastel boy doing?? Any eggs yet?


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

No eggs yet... He's still perfecting his bubblenest haha. I'd like to see a spawn from everyone who recently got some fish from Karen! Hopefully I'll see something happens soon between them  And I'm so looking forward to possibly getting some babies from your spawn!


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Keeping my fingers crossed for you!
I think Karen teaches her fry how to treat other fish nicely. To my delight, I haven't had any fin damage from my two last spawns... wonder what her trick is?
My problem with the fish I got in the last 2 months from Karen is that I want to breed them all NOW! Of course I only have space for one more spawn unless I get some more tanks... there's an idea! Nah! I want to take good care of my current spawns so I will probably hold off for at least another month... that way my spawns will be a month appart. 
Which spawn? The one on this thread or the other? LOL! I will surely offer any I will not be keeping here first.


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

I'm a pastel girl all the way! I forgot what your other thread was.... But since I'm envious of the daddy in this one  then I'll be looking forward to these guys! Plus it's great timing so I can focus on my fish I just got too lol.

Oh and it seems Karen has many amazing tricks! Like how her babies grow so fast, and how super conditioned they always are. I swear I couldn't reproduce the results even if I followed her tips!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Vilmarisv, your pair is beautiful!


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

I used to be all about pastels LOL!
I had a hard time connecting with fish when I couldn't see their eyes... silly, I know!
Anyway, when I got my pseudo piebald male from Karen's mint Jr spawn who ended up being a multi with red/black face, I was sold! I felt like I had been missing so much.
Now my problem is that I like everything but I'm still searching for my ideal white pair... I'll find them someday! 
This is my other spawn thread: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=65636


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Thank you dramaqueen!!!


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Update: Fry hatched today!!
Daddy isn't very dedicated but the fry aren't wiggling loose from the nest so he's just chilling around the tank. 
Definitely not a huge spawn so hopefully most will survive.


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

Congratulations Vil! That should be a beautiful spawn! I better be careful or you guys are going to put me out of business lol


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Riiiiight! LOL!
Thanks Karen!


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

Congratulations! Aww I'm so happy, can't wait to see them grow!  

And Karen, I was saying earlier that even if we knew all your secrets, we wouldn't ever be able to reproduce your results! You have betta magic lol.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Congrats. I can't wait to see what you get from these guys. Hopefully there will be a lot of baby trading going on the forum this summer!


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Thank you!
I too can't wait to see how these develop... hopefully I'll get a bunch ofmommy and daddy clones. I love their coloring!
I will be all over the trades! All these spawns make the forum so exciting!
Is it horrible that I'm already looking at who to breed next? It's going to be a HARD decision so I might make you all help me decide


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

*yellowdtyellowdtyellowdtyellowdtyellowdt*

Hmm.. I dunno who you should pick next.


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

^^^^ XD

I agree...Go with the yellows!


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Hmm... Yellow/Yellow??
I was thinking some of the newer kids I got from Karen. Got some VERY nice ones! 
But maybe I should give the yellows another chance. I dont know!!
I'll make a thread next week with all the posibilities and get you all to help.
Thanks!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yellow would be awesome! I'm completely in love with yellows since I got my little yellow girl Daffodil from Jackie. I love both of my babies!!!


----------

